
Tog: A New, Non-Intrusive Way To Social Network-ify Your Rails Apps - pius
http://www.toghq.com/
======
vnorby
The swite giwes a weally nice overwiew of twog...

( <http://i33.tinypic.com/etb1xh.jpg> )

~~~
aitor
Thanks for comment the typo.

------
mtw
i like the approach; intridea's socialspring has the same architecture

